# Alnwick Stop over



## Welsh will (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi everyone
Hoping to get away in few weeks for a weekend away up in Northumberland. Hoping to stay over in Alnwick for 1 night and then head on to somewhere coastal for 1 night. 
If anyone can recomend some nice interesting stop overs in this area be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance 
Will


----------



## gateshead887 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Will,
you can stay in the Alnwick castle car park over night, cost is £3.00 for the van & 2 people,nice & handy to go into the town centre.
loads of lovely places up there along the coast, Seahouses. Bamburgh, Holy island(there's a car park just before you get to the causeway).
hope you have a lovely time.
kev


----------



## gateshead887 (Nov 8, 2018)

runnach said:


> I didn't know about the castle car park, cheers for this.



I thought i'd seen something about it in the past,just googled it & the info is on the castles web site.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 8, 2018)

gateshead887 said:


> I thought i'd seen something about it in the past,just googled it & the info is on the castles web site.


I thought the causeway car park was now closed


----------



## wildebus (Nov 8, 2018)

Just a bit of general parking info  - there is a Northumberland Parking Disc scheme - used for most car parks I believe (certainly the ones I have used).  Costs £1 and then the car parks are free for the time limit. handy to keep a disc in the van


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 8, 2018)

gateshead887 said:


> Hi Will,
> you can stay in the Alnwick castle car park over night, cost is £3.00 for the van & 2 people,nice & handy to go into the town centre.
> loads of lovely places up there along the coast, Seahouses. Bamburgh, Holy island(there's a car park just before you get to the causeway).
> hope you have a lovely time.
> kev



I must be missing something when browsing their website, this is all I could find regarding parking.

BY ROAD
Alnwick Castle is less than a mile off the A1 and is well signposted. The main castle car park is just off Denwick Lane (B1340); the postcode for the car park is NE66 1YU (parking charge is £3 per vehicle for the day and open from 10am during the season).

Nothing about overnighting and it states open from 10am.
The castle is actually shut for the season from 27th October.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 9, 2018)

This is our favourite area in England, in the past parked in the Car Park outside Alnwick Gardens where there are 4 Motorhome bays.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 9, 2018)

hi
  there is a low arch when you are coming from the south. i think its a 9ft. 6in. clearance.
   i read somewhere you can overnight at the rugby club.


----------



## alcam (Nov 9, 2018)

eddyt said:


> hi
> there is a low arch when you are coming from the south. i think its a 9ft. 6in. clearance.
> i read somewhere you can overnight at the rugby club.



If you turn right just before the arch it takes you to the car parks phillybarbour is talking about


----------



## Welsh will (Nov 9, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> This is our favourite area in England, in the past parked in the Car Park outside Alnwick Gardens where there are 4 Motorhome bays.



Hi 
thanks for this info.....can you overnight park here and how much is it?


----------



## Welsh will (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks everyone for all this information....really appreciate the heads up on locations and places to go. 
Looking forward now


----------



## groyne (Nov 10, 2018)

Please check the signage in any carpark you use in Northumberland, as the council states on its Website that, Camping, cooking and sleeping are prohibited in all its carparks.
That's why I suggest when heading North, not to bother stopping till you reach Scotland.


----------



## tadpole58 (Nov 10, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> I thought the causeway car park was now closed



It is


----------

